# Another Free Scarf Pattern



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

Good morning and happy labor day!
I just posted another free scarf pattern called "Madison Scarf"

http://auntekristy.blogspot.com/2013/08/free-pattern-madison-scarf.html
This scarf is #2 of a series of 3 scarf patterns to be published. 
The first scarf was the "Gallatin Scarf"
http://auntekristy.blogspot.com/2013/08/free-pattern-gallatin-scarf.html

and the third will be the Jefferson, which I will post later this week.

Hope you all enjoy -
Kris


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your scarves are beautiful! Thank you for the patterns!! I look forward to the next one!!!!!


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you, I love these!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Many thanks!


----------



## Tayloredtome (Jul 22, 2012)

It's lovely, thank you!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

keep them coming thanks


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I'm able to see the Gallatin scarf, but not the Madison one. The link doesn't seem to be working for me for some strange reason.


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

Hmm, that is odd. I just went and tried it from my husbands computer and it worked fine, works on mine too.
???
You could view it this way:
If you go to the Gallatin scarf page, look to the right and you'll see the other blog postings, you can simply click on the "Free Pattern, Madison Scarf" from there if you like.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

kriskrafter, thank you for sharing your talent for designing scarfs. Will have to try - my daughter has been bit by the knitting bug and these will be perfect for her to try.


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

Just completed the Gallatin! Really enjoyed knitting this. However on the Madison what/where are the instructions for row 20? Would love to make this scarf. Thanks Judy


----------



## JRLafleur (May 20, 2012)

Than you I love these patterns!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you, beautiful.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you for these lovely patterns. I can't wait to start one. It will be soon to I have the perfect skein of yarn for them.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

So pretty, thanks for pattern


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

I've already made two of your Gallatin scarves and they are lovely. I'm excited to see Madison and anticipating #3--both the pattern and the name.

I'm going to do all three in remembrance of last summer in West Yellowstone around your beautiful Montana rivers.


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

I love it! So glad you are enjoying the patterns. I have lived in MT now for 33 years and I am still overwhelmed by it's beauty. I have had fun making the scarves and naming them after MT rivers. 
Hope you'll post pix sometime of your scarves.


----------



## darcor (Nov 30, 2012)

I love your patterns and have downloaded them but how do you CO at the beginning of each row. I would like to make these scarves for my sons for Xmas but until I can see how you would CO at the beginning of each row I will have to wait until I find out.


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

Look at the directions that you printed out, See "References", there is a link that will show you a video of how to do it. It is really quite simple.


----------



## willibaquilter (Oct 15, 2012)

I am also unable to open the Madison pattern. I have the Gallatin and went to the page for Gallatin inst and tried that way...no luck. Ann


----------



## darcor (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you Kris, I use the CO to start my projects instead of the long tail as I always seem to waste yarn doing the long tail. Do you know if there is a formula as to measuring the amount of yarn to use for the long tail?


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

I have heard it said that it is 1" per st needed but I find that a bit short, I think it is probably more like 2" per st.
Since you are only casting on 4 sts at the beginning using long tail, about 6-8 inches will more than cover it.


----------



## Ruth2Knit (Nov 29, 2011)

Same here. Madison pattern doesn't show up for me either. I do like the Gallatin though, especially in the variegated yarn.



kimmyz said:


> I'm able to see the Gallatin scarf, but not the Madison one. The link doesn't seem to be working for me for some strange reason.


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

dang, I just don't know what to do. When I try using my husbands PC and googling madison scarf - it works fine, when I go directly to the link it works fine, when I go to the gallatin scarf and then click over on the madison scarf it works fine. 
When I do all these same things on my macbook they work fine as well. I then pulled out my ipad and tried it and same thing, works fine. I can see that its been viewed several thousand times so I am not sure why there are a few that can't view it. ???
Try refreshing your page, try internet explorer instead of firefox, or vice versa - I simply don't have an answer. I am so sorry.


----------



## darcor (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks Kris, I appreciate your quick reply. I am going to start your scarf today, not sure which one but when finished will make the other.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

It doesn't work there either

Barbara



kriskrafter said:


> Hmm, that is odd. I just went and tried it from my husbands computer and it worked fine, works on mine too.
> ???
> You could view it this way:
> If you go to the Gallatin scarf page, look to the right and you'll see the other blog postings, you can simply click on the "Free Pattern, Madison Scarf" from there if you like.


----------



## darcor (Nov 30, 2012)

Kris, I notice in row 3 & 4 on the Madison scarf you knit in back of the stitch and in the front of the other knit stitches. If you don't mind, what is the reason for this. Just curious.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you for posting these patterns. I will try this out.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, I could open Gallatin in Windows Explorer but had to use Chrome to open Madison.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Love your first scarf.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing these patterns with us! :thumbup:


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

It gives the stitch pattern the definition and different look. If you didn't do this (knit them all in the front of the st as normal) it wouldn't turn out correctly.


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

How strange is that!? I do apologize, I just don't understand the big wide world of web. 
I published them the exact same way. So sorry for the trouble.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

i never could see the madison either. gallatin is beautiful ... carolyn


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you for so much for the patterns. They look like relatively easy knits and I will enjoy making them in different weight yarns.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

kriskrafter said:


> Good morning and happy labor day!
> I just posted another free scarf pattern called "Madison Scarf"
> 
> http://auntekristy.blogspot.com/2013/08/free-pattern-madison-scarf.html
> ...


Beautiful scarves. Thank you for the patterns!
I'm using an iPad and everything opens exactly the way it should.


----------



## darcor (Nov 30, 2012)

Kris, your patterns are so easy to follow and look wonderful, I was wondering if you are going to do some scarf patterns for men?


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! They look like great patterns!!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I love both of them, thank you so much.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

The scarves are beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing. What a nice thing to do.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I think my computer is having one of its little fussy hick ups. Won't let me see the Madison scarf pattern today. Maybe the next time I log in it will work. I have the Gallatin pattern.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm also having trouble with getting the Madison scarf to appear. I did try going to your website but I don't think it's there either. I'll keep trying. Thanks for creating and sharing.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

I followed your tip and Googled the Madison scarf. It came up with no problem. I'm looking forward to your 3rd pattern. Thanks again!


----------



## kcpony (Feb 19, 2012)

From a fellow Montanan who lived in Manhattan for awhile...thank you for these beautiful patterns that reflect the majestic magnitude of our state. Can't wait to try these patterns.


----------

